

27bslash6 responds to complaints by posting users personal information on reddit - AgentConundrum
http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/e4gls/27bslash6_update_they_responded_to_complaints_by/

======
wccrawford
Man, internet justice is brutal. And fast. I think the only thing he could
have done worse was call out Anonymous somehow.

------
gkoberger
His response: <http://www.27bslash6.com/reddit.html>

~~~
frio
Not once in that entire response does he apologise for his staff posting
personal details (the closest he gets is saying that it maybe "wasn't wise"),
and nor does he apologise for the shipping delay. While it's not his fault his
old supplier dicked him around, a simple "sorry", followed by some mention of
the steps he had taken to ensure this wouldn't happen again (independently of
switching supplier; what happens if the new one dicks him too?) would go a
long way to restoring faith.

On another note, I'm not entirely sure this article belongs on HN. It's not
the kind of thing I come to HN to read about, that's for sure.

~~~
AgentConundrum
_On another note, I'm not entirely sure this article belongs on HN. It's not
the kind of thing I come to HN to read about, that's for sure._

Sorry about that. When I saw the post on reddit, I thought it would be good to
get HN's take on it, since at its core it's a business snafu. I'll try to be
more careful in the future.

------
brown9-2
This seems pretty crazy. Reddit in general is a huge fan of this guy's
content.

I wonder how much traffic reddit users are responsible for driving to his
site.

------
mikeryan
Don't feed the trolls.

